# Regulierer: Keine Zahlungspflicht für Digital Web Media



## sascha (29 April 2004)

*Regulierer: Keine Zahlungspflicht für Digital Web Media*

Tausende Internetsurfer erhielten in den vergangenen Wochen Rechnungen einer Firma Digital Web Media Ltd. für angeblich vereinbarte Erotik-Abonnements (Dialerschutz.de berichtete mehrfach). Nun hat sich erstmals auch die Regulierungsbehörde mit klaren Worten zu den Rechnungen geäußert. Die Behörde stellt ausdrücklich fest, dass die angeblichen Forderungen nicht bezahlt werden müssen. 

Verbraucherschutzseiten wie Dialerschutz.de oder Computerbetrug.de werden dieser Tage regelrecht überschwemmt mit Anfragen verunsicherter User, denen Rechnungen von Firmen wie Digital Web Media Ltd, Hamburger Forderungs Management (HFM), Persolvo Inkasso, oder Hamburger Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) ins Haus flatterten. Doch damit geht es uns offenbar nicht anders als der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP). Die Behörde spricht in einer Presseerklärung von „mehreren Tausend Anfragen und Beschwerden“, die allein in den vergangenen Wochen bei ihr eingegangen seien. 
Unser Verdacht, dass diese Firmen mit einem sehr dubiosen Geschäftsmodell arbeiten, wird von der Regulierungsbehörde bestätigt. Denn Digital Web Media und Kollegen setzen im Internet Dialer ein, die sich nach einem Klick auf Banner oder Buttons über Ortsnetznummern, etwa in Frankfurt (069), oder über die 01805 einwählen. Über Rückverfolgung der Einwahl gelangen sie an die Adresse ihrer Opfer und schicken ihnen dann die Rechnung ins Haus. „Aus gegebenem Anlass weist die RegTP darauf hin, dass kostenpflichtige Anwählprogramme (Dialer) bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden müssen und ausschließlich in der Gasse (0)9009 betrieben und angeboten werden dürfen“, betont allerdings die Regulierungsbehörde. „Die Nutzung von anderen Rufnummerngassen für Dialer, so etwa die Nutzung von geographischen Rufnummern (z.B. 069/42 72 69 98 ) ist nicht zulässig.“ In derartigen Fällen besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der Regulierungsbehörde kein Anspruch des Rechnungsstellers auf Zahlung und keine Verpflichtung des Rechnungsempfängers, derartige Forderungen zu begleichen. „Der RegTP ist bislang noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem die Versender derartiger Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen versucht hätten, die geltend gemachten Beträge gerichtlich einzutreiben“, heißt es in der Mitteilung weiter.

Die Regulierer prüfen derzeit nach eigenen Angaben, ob und welche Maßnahmen ergriffen werden können, um die Geschäftsgebahren der genannten Firmen zu stoppen. Auch mehrere Polizeidienststellen ermitteln nach unseren Informationen gegen die Unternehmen. Erst Anfang der Woche hatte zudem das Verwaltungsgericht Köln klare Worte für das Geschäftsmodell der Unternehmen gefunden. Die Richter verweigerten der HAS einstweiligen Rechtsschutz gegen das ihr auferlegte Inkassoverbot. Es bestehe kein schutzwürdiges Interesse der Antragstellerin, Rechnungen über „zivilrechtlich nicht bestehende und nicht durchsetzbare Forderungen“ zu erstellen, hieß es in der Begründung.

cu,

Sascha


----------

